# Nikolai Petrovich Rakov (1908 - 1990)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

"Staunchly conservative" Soviet composer, staying close to the style of Alexander Glazunov & Reinhold Glière.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for posting these. Rakov is a name utterly unfamiliar to me, but comparisons to Glazunov and Gliere make me anticipate listening to the samples when I get home.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been listening to several of the samples, which I appreciate having been posted, and find myself a bit disappointed. Perhaps comparisons to Glazunov and Gliere are setting the bar a bit too high. At first, I thought the performances might not be fully committed, but now I think that the chief problem is the low-quality sound. They might well benefit from a sympathetic recording in more modern sound.


----------

